# I made $135 in 1 day 8 hrs is that good???



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true? 

Miami


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Sure you can make 700 to 800 a week if you want to drive 70 to 80 hours a week. What you make is subjective to you. Are you happy with that amount, how much in fuel or other expenses did it cost you, how much did you vehicle depreciate (was the 135 gross or net)?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Basically...No. But as UberOrlandoX said, it's subjective. If you're retired and just out there for "fun", and your car is already fully depreciated, and your just looking for extra golf money, then yeah, $135 is terrific. Go have a nice round.

I have just described about 30-40% of UBERX drivers. Unfortunately.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true?
> 
> Miami


Not bad.
Try to do better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> Sure you can make 700 to 800 a week if you want to drive 70 to 80 hours a week. What you make is subjective to you. Are you happy with that amount, how much in fuel or other expenses did it cost you, how much did you vehicle depreciate (was the 135 gross or net)?


You can probably make $700-$800 a week doing 50-60 hours.after paying your fuel card.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true?
> 
> Miami


You made $135, but how much did you spend in gas, depreciation, insurance, registration, maintainance, etc? $35, $50, $75?


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

stuber said:


> Basically...No. But as UberOrlandoX said, it's subjective. If you're retired and just out there for "fun", and your car is already fully depreciated, and your just looking for extra golf money, then yeah, $135 is terrific. Go have a nice round.
> 
> I have just described about 30-40% of UBERX drivers. Unfortunately.


I dont understand why it is unfortunate. So what if we are retired, stay at home moms, or trust fund babies. I would say we are lucky our bills are already paid. im sorry not everyone needs this to pay the bills.


----------



## Angry Hippo (Apr 27, 2016)

It means that 30-40% of people on the platform are willing to work for near-nothing compensation. That drives down the wages of those trying to make an actual living.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Angry Hippo said:


> It means that 30-40% of people on the platform are willing to work for near-nothing compensation. That drives down the wages of those trying to make an actual living.


Got it! But it seems to me you can no way make a living with uber.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true?
> 
> Miami


For a Saturday that would not be a great night.

For most other nights that would be about the normal, but would look to be improving on that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> You made $135, but how much did you spend in gas, depreciation, insurance, registration, maintainance, etc? $35, $50, $75?


You really want him to include the God damn insurance, car registration and 100% of car maintenance, you might as well do 100% because without uber there would be no car maintenance,

While you're at it go ahead and add the depreciation for:

the clothes he wore that day,
The food he ate that day, because one only eats when they drive uber..


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

jodie said:


> Got it! But it seems to me you can no way make a living with uber.


That's true. But it's also true that drivers could make a full-time living if Uber would stop flooding the market with part-time drivers. This is the rub.

I don't begrudge the part-time drivers. They're only grabbing an opportunity that was previously unavailable.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

stuber said:


> That's true. But it's also true that drivers could make a full-time living if Uber would stop flooding the market with part-time drivers. This is the rub.
> 
> I don't begrudge the part-time drivers. They're only grabbing an opportunity that was previously unavailable.


In smaller markets Uber only supports p/t driving. There's not enough 24/7 business to allow for full-time employment. I would never attempt to make Uber a primary source of income....its just no there.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true?
> 
> Miami


Its all about what you consider "good". Do that 3 times a week and you've got well over a grand, monthly gross. If you're trying to raise a family and put kids through college you'd better consider other types of employment/careers. I always tell people Uber makes for great supplemental income. Its all about what YOU consider good and worthwhile. Those on here who insist that "you can't make any money" doing Uber part-time are simply wrong (I was going to describe 'em as idiotic but will be kind). Have fun!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I wouldn't consider that good but that is just me .
I do lyft and Uber work between 35 and 45 hours a week put around 3,000 ride share miles on my car a month . I usually make between $800 and $1500 between both platforms
I learned quickly it's better to work smarter not harder (something I ignored last week while I decided to try to qualify for both Uber and Lyfts 65 ride Power Driver Bonus) .
Try to only work when it's actually busy . I try to work a split schedule on weekdays I aim to work 6am to 11am and then again 5pm to 10pm
On Friday night I'll change that to 4pm to 8pm then 10pm to 3am . Saturday I will work only at night and I usually take Sunday off and a couple of weekdays I end up only working one of my split shifts .

You gotta just experiment and figure out what is best for your life, driving style, and market .

Last week for example I made $664 on Uber with out the 20% Power Bonus which should add $160 so $824 and then I made around $700 on Lyft. I did a total of 125 rides 65 Lyft and 60 Uber . I started denying Uber Pool Rides , I worked 53 hours last week. Drove 975 miles and spent about $100 in petrol . I then consider another 20% loss for other expenses and taxes

$1524 in Fares , Bonus and Lyft Tips
-$100 Petrol
-$304 for expenses (extra depreciation, maintenance and insurance . I don't consider car payment and base insurance an expense since I would have them if I worked ride share or not)
+$60 cash tips
_____________________
$1,180 / 53 hours = $22.26 an hour NET


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

>all sonds good jim...was just curiius tho what the $304 for "expenses" is about?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Well operating a car cost money. You gotta think about tires, oil changes, repair, depreciation also taxes. All that is included in my 304 deduction. Which goes into a savings account along with extra saving money 


Johndito said:


> >all sonds good jim...was just curiius tho what the $304 for "expenses" is about?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I also got ridesharing friendly insurance which costs a little extra


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow why are you giving up the secrets let the idiot here think you really can't make money,

And why are you telling them not to take the car insurance and the car payments out of the profits are you insane?

And remember while doing uber when you buy or use anything Uber is responsible for that cost and are the depreciation,

You need to deduct the cost of cleaning your clothes while doing Uber, hell uber is the direct reason we wear clean clothes,

You need to deduct the cost of any food that you eat while doing Uber even if it was just a stick of gum, well think of all the weight we could all lose if there was no uber,

do you smoke if so you need to the deduct the cost of a pack of cigarettes, because if not for uber you would have quit smoking a long time ago

you need to the deduct the entire cost of your cell phone bill because you would not have a smartphone if you were not doing uber,

Ever do any personal shopping while you're out doing uber, i occasionally stop at the 99 cent only store and believe me Uber is responsible for that cost of everything I buy, if not doing uber I would not have passed a 99 Cent Only store,

Oh my god did I forget car washes, Uber is not responsible for every single car wash, if not for uber you would never wash your car,

And don't forget car maintenance uber is now responsible for 100% of any repairs or Replacements you do to your car, because if you did not do uber you would never have to replace or repair anything your car would last forever..


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I also got ridesharing friendly insurance which costs a little extra


I am getting that type of insurance too in a few months when my current progressive policy expires. So....anyway it sounds to me like you're operating a small business. Sounds good to me. I enjoy the extra hrs and income since overtime was eliminated at my regular workplace last August. That cost me about a grand per month...and am now grossing like $1,100 per month driving Uber. I like it....NOT trying to get rich...just getting extra $$$ and having a little fun.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true?
> 
> Miami


It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, if you think it's good, that's all that matters.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Lol wow 
I do deduct every expense when I do my taxes but when I'm figuring out how much money I'm making I don't 

Cell phone 
Car payment 
Insurance 

All items I have to pay for whether I'm ridesharing or not. 

I keep my receipts for anything I eat or drink while working heck if I go to dinner and talk about driving lyft or uber I claim that as a business expense 

Im not sharing any secrets just giving advice it's not like this is my career. I'm taking a small break from my career and doing ride share. 12 to 18 months and I'm out if it's sooner so be it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I wouldn't consider that good but that is just me .
> I do lyft and Uber work between 35 and 45 hours a week put around 3,000 ride share miles on my car a month . I usually make between $800 and $1500 between both platforms
> I learned quickly it's better to work smarter not harder (something I ignored last week while I decided to try to qualify for both Uber and Lyfts 65 ride Power Driver Bonus) .
> Try to only work when it's actually busy . I try to work a split schedule on weekdays I aim to work 6am to 11am and then again 5pm to 10pm
> ...


So let's assume you had the same numbers each and every week which is impossible, but yes for the sake of argument you're saying your expenses per year is $15,000+ not including the $5,200 for gas, not including the car payment- really..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> So let's assume you had the same numbers each and every week which is impossible, but yes for the sake of argument you're saying your expenses per year is $15,000+ not including the $5,200 for gas, not including the car payment- really..


My expenses are far below the 400 I quoted but I ways aim high. I'd rather have too much going in my savings then not enough. 
I don't make that much every week some weeks more some weeks less. My expenses fluctuate too. That was a high gas week since I went against all of my normal rules or working smarter not harder. 
I worked my butt off this week and netted about the same as the previous week working 12 less hours and driving almost 400 miles less

I'd say I avg net around 1000 a week 
That's after taxes as well


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> My expenses are far below the 400 I quoted but I ways aim high. I'd rather have too much going in my savings then not enough.
> I don't make that much every week some weeks more some weeks less. My expenses fluctuate too. That was a high gas week since I went against all of my normal rules or working smarter not harder.
> I worked my butt off this week and netted about the same as the previous week working 12 less hours and driving almost 400 miles less
> 
> ...


You can put away all the savings you like for a week, you can put away a dollar you can put away $1,000 you can put away ten thousand but that's not the expensive of doing uber is it..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Actually depreciation, repair, tires and taxes etc aren't weekly expenses. So yes putting them in a savings account is the correct way to account for them
Plus my car actually has no maintenance or repair costs right now got about a year of free Maintence and 2 to 3 years of bumper to bumper warranty left. So really those are amounts I figure are way too high.
If you really want me to include my insurance and car payment in as an expense fine
My car payment is $290 a month and my insurance is $110 more. So 400 a month or roughly a $100 a week. So my net pay is still averaging over $20 an hour and money is always sitting in my savings

So question my numbers all you want. I do very well in the ride share game and I'm just sharing my story with a fellow driver who asked. I got help when I first started so giving advice and opinion to a new driver is me paying it forward

I make the equivalent to a $65,000 a year job and I report to Noone take vacations when I want and am very happy


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually you made my point you have no numbers you just putting away money and claiming it as expenses for Uber which is the same rhetoric everybody else does here


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

JimmyBernat said:


> Actually depreciation, repair, tires and taxes etc aren't weekly expenses. So yes putting them in a savings account is the correct way to account for them
> Plus my car actually has no maintenance or repair costs right now got about a year of free Maintence and 2 to 3 years of bumper to bumper warranty left. So really those are amounts I figure are way too high.
> If you really want me to include my insurance and car payment in as an expense fine
> My car payment is $290 a month and my insurance is $110 more. So 400 a month or roughly a $100 a week. So my net pay is still averaging over $20 an hour and money is always sitting in my savings
> ...


Good to hear Its working out for you. Nice to be socking away money and be happy while you are doing it! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

jodie said:


> Good to hear Its working out for you. Nice to be socking away money and be happy while you are doing it! Keep up the good work.


Thanks man ,. My main point was just saying it's important to over estimate your expenses for your own personal well being .

For taxes you can claim part of your cell phone , music subscriptions , if you buy waters or something for pax etc ... But as far as vehicle expenses just log your miles and claim the .54 cents a mile as a tax deduction


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

jodie said:


> Good to hear Its working out for you. Nice to be socking away money and be happy while you are doing it! Keep up the good work.





Jimmy Bernat said:


> Thanks man ,. My main point was just saying it's important to over estimate your expenses for your own personal well being .
> 
> For taxes you can claim part of your cell phone , music subscriptions , if you buy waters or something for pax etc ... But as far as vehicle expenses just log your miles and claim the .54 cents a mile as a tax deduction


Mr. Moderator don't get mad at me because I actually being very serious, I actually do when I'm about to ask..

I don't like the harsh toilet paper and tissues at certain places, so I bring my own toilet paper, so my question is can I deduct my bathroom tissue and I take with me when I do uber, how do I deduct it, pet roll, per sheet or per wipe, I'm very confused on this I don't want to break any tax laws..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Thanks man ,. My main point was just saying it's important to over estimate your expenses for your own personal well being .
> 
> For taxes you can claim part of your cell phone , music subscriptions , if you buy waters or something for pax etc ... But as far as vehicle expenses just log your miles and claim the .54 cents a mile as a tax deduction


Wow at 3000 miles per month times 12 months times $0.54 per mile damn that's $19,440, gee I wonder wonder how much you pay in taxes..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

.54 Cents is what the government tells us to claim per mile . It was .57 cents per mile in 2015 

If you consider toilet paper a business expense yes you can claim the toilet paper you use on the job . If you buy Kleenex for your passengers to use you can claim that also. But you cant claim all your toilet paper expense lol just what you use while working


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Thanks man ,. My main point was just saying it's important to over estimate your expenses for your own personal well being .
> 
> For taxes you can claim part of your cell phone , music subscriptions , if you buy waters or something for pax etc ... But as far as vehicle expenses just log your miles and claim the .54 cents a mile as a tax deduction


Im a girl!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

lol my bad 
Thanks Girl


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

You made $16.87 per hour before expenses. Doesn't sound too good to me.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You have no idea if you made good money or not till you calculate your per mile cost to drive. 

There are some online calculators to help you with this - Google is your friend. Keep in mind that these costs need to reflect not only the immediately realized costs of things like gas, oil changes & car washes, but also delayed costs like repair/maintenance & depreciation. For instance, your tires are good for so many miles so divide the cost of 4 tires by the number of miles you'll get from them - that gives you a per mile cost for your tires. Now do the same for brakes, transmission, power steering pump.... 

Once you have a realistic per mile cost, you may also have some other base expenses. For instance - I have a daily cost of $2 because rack day I drive I go to the car wash & tip $2. I also have a monthly cost of $44 for my unlimited car wash plan. 

You should be tracking all the miles you drive with the app on. Take your total miles driven & multiply by your per mile cost. Now add in any base expenses. Subtract this amount from your total earnings. 

Now did you make money? Are you pleased with the amount for the time you put in? What opportunities did you give up to make that & is it a good use of your time/opportunities? 

Only you can answer these questions.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I didn't comb through to see if you posted mileage, but in short, no, not great. 

I assume that the $135 is your net after commission. I assume you had an average speed of 15-20 miles per hour, meaning you drove anywhere from 120 - 160 miles. At 120 miles, your mileage deduction is $65, so your net is $55 and your taxes will be about $18, bringing you to about $37, or about $4.60 per hour. At 160 miles, it's much worse - your mileage is $86, netting you $49 before taxes. Taxes will be about $16, bringing you down to $33 or $4.13 per hour. 

Uber on.


----------



## CLEVE_MAC (Jan 5, 2016)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true?
> 
> Miami


My experience is $20 per hour in morning, $10 per hour in middle of day, and $30 per hour late night weekends. So depending when you drove, your $135 sounds about right.


----------



## johny456us (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe anything under $160 is bad for 8 hours of driving. $200 minimum is the goal, before accounting for gas at least. Now I switch between lyft and uber pretty frequently, if they're both not doing any sort of promotion/incentive then I don't drive, not worth it at all except in the early mornings when there is no traffic and lots of pings for an hour or two if you're in the right places, and high chance of ending up in a high surge area of at least 2.2x or 100% prime time.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Might as well go work for Walmart . Lol sike


Yes that's good . Even at a minimum wage part time you also have to pay taxes , etc
You spend money on food , you have specific clothes you wear . You also drive to work too !

When I did work at Walmart for a 10/hr rate I was really making 40$/ 8 hour shift
And that's not counting my break snack and lunch bill, uniform , etc


----------



## PhilK (May 6, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Actually depreciation, repair, tires and taxes etc aren't weekly expenses. So yes putting them in a savings account is the correct way to account for them
> Plus my car actually has no maintenance or repair costs right now got about a year of free Maintence and 2 to 3 years of bumper to bumper warranty left. So really those are amounts I figure are way too high.
> If you really want me to include my insurance and car payment in as an expense fine
> My car payment is $290 a month and my insurance is $110 more. So 400 a month or roughly a $100 a week. So my net pay is still averaging over $20 an hour and money is always sitting in my savings
> ...


Best writeup I have read so far about Uber/Lyft driving income VS expenses.
Thanks for all the info.
I just signed up with Uber this week, I haven't take my rider yet..still reading online.

PhilK in the Burg.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jodie said:


> I dont understand why it is unfortunate. So what if we are retired, stay at home moms, or trust fund babies. I would say we are lucky our bills are already paid. im sorry not everyone needs this to pay the bills.


Everybody that drives needs the money.Nobody drive for fun.People fish hunt bowl that for fun.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Everybody that drives needs the money.Nobody drive for fun.People fish hunt bowl that for fun.


Nope. I dont drive for fun. But I like the money. Dont need it. Yet. Although I may be jinxing myself by writing this post.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Hey guys i made $135 in 8 hours of driving uber. So is this good? Average? Cus i hear stuff about people making $700-900 a week is that really true?
> 
> Miami


That's $16.87 an hour. Deduct gas and wear and tear on the car from that. Hard to say if that is normal for your area but on average, you can probably expect to keep less than $10 an hour driving for Uber.


----------

